

CLI Applications With Docopt and Packaging [video] - ahammad
https://www.neckbeardrepublic.com/screencasts/cli-applications-and-packaging-part-1

======
ams6110
docopt is quite nice, but it makes it almost too easy to generate highly
complex argument options. Favor instead a few separate commands with simpler
options.

As a very simple example, in unix we have separate 'cp' and 'mv' commands
rather than a '--remove-source-file' option to 'cp'

------
escaflowne101
great video just what I was looking for!

